# Short Travel Question?



## Emiry (Nov 24, 2011)

Okay, so I am getting my baby around the 17th of this month! 

So I am driving to my aunts for the weekend of the 24-26 and she is bringing up her cat carrier for me to use. I am wondering what is the best way to insulate it for the trip from the door-car and car - her house/ until I get the space heater set up and running and the cage set back up?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would have several fleece blankets in the carrier for her to snuggle into, and handwarmers are awesome. You can put in a couple, perhaps in the back so she has a warm spot, but can get away from them. Make sure they're covered, either by making a cover for them with a piece of fleece (very easy to do, just fold over a rectangle that's big enough for the handwarmer, sew on both sides, and if you want put some velcro on the open end) or putting them in a sock. Make sure the car's warmed up before you take her out. And you can cover the carrier with another fleece blanket while you're getting her from point a to point b. This is pretty much how I used to transport Lily (though a lot of times I had her in her soft carrier in the cat carrier, instead of having blankets in it) and never had an issue with her.


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

I bought a small ferret carrier for Lily and do the same setup as lilysmommy and it seems to work wonderfully! Hope you love your new addition to the family!


----------

